# Ideas for a crazy, unique pretzel recipe?



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I've already came up with a few pretzel ideas that I could make at home- (I've tried them all, they came out pretty good.1. Cheese Stuffed Pretzel with Onion, Garlic, Serrano Ham, and Arugula2. Cream Cheese and Berry 3. Dark Chocolate Stuffed Pretzel with White Chocolate Drizzle 4. Jalapeno, Onion, and Poblano Chile Pretzel stuffed with Melted Pepper Jack cheese
Any other unique pretzel ideas/recipes would be extremely helpful. Thank you.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Here in MD a lot of places offer Crab Pretzels. I have never made them (or any pretzel before), so I can not give a recipe, but they are delicious


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Yum.  That sounds awesome. Is the crab inside the pretzel? I'm a huge fan of the combination crab and bacon- so maybe I could top the pretzel with some kind of cheese blend and some pancetta or smoky bacon. Okay, 4. Crab pretzel with cheese and smoky bacon. Thanks for the idea- that does sound really unique. In California, it's a variety. Garlic, Pepperoni, Chorizo, Cheddar- but I've never heard of a crab pretzel before. Thanks. Do you think I could also make the pretzel with lobster?


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

The best ones have crab inside and outside the pretzel!


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, baby. xP. MD has tons of seafood, right? That must be awesome.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Yea, we can get some pretty good seafood around here, but we are mostly known for our blue crabs. I am pretty stoked that I just found a grocery store with sashimi grade fish, but its a good 20-30 minutes away from the house.


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is one I've developed you can use either with or without Emeril's Essence. Enjoy

*Garlic Pretzels*

1 cup butter (1 stick) 1 package (20 oz.) pretzels (either stick or traditional--use the mini ones for best coverage)
6 cloves garlic (or more if you dare)…minced (either through a garlic press or best in a food processor)
1 Tsp. Emeril's Essence (Recipe to follow)


 
In a saucepan, melt the butter, add the garlic and essence. Stir and mix until boiling. In a bowl, place the pretzels and drizzle the butter mixture over coating as well as you can. Spread the coated pretzels into an ungreased baking pan. Bake at 250 for 45 minutes stirring every 15 minutes (to recoat the pretzels). Cool. (you can cool them in the same pan if you want). Store in an airtight container

GREAT with ice cold PEPSI….or if you must….Beer!

*Emeril's Essence Creole Seasoning*

*Also known as Bayou Blast*

Thanks to Emeril Lagasse


 2 ½ tbsp. paprika 
2 tbsp. salt
2 tbsp. garlic powder 
1 tbsp. black pepper
1 tbsp. Onion powder 
1 tbsp. Cayenne pepper
1 tbsp. Dried Oregano 
1 tbsp. Dried Thyme


 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly. Makes 2/3 cups


----------



## michael123 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow. thanks so much. it's amazing. the only reason i'm still awake is because i was wondering about just this.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

This just occured to me--maybe a bad idea, but here goes anyway. For pretzel sandwiches, you could make a pretzel "lattice", kind of like this but out of pretzel instead of wood


----------



## norcalchef (Aug 18, 2008)

I made a Sausage and fennel Pretzel for last October fest. Ya know the Beer drinkin german days of Fall! ...Maybe time to bring out the pretzels again huh?:smoking:


----------

